

German Hacker's website - Sami_Lehtinen
http://www.german-hacker.de/

======
mtmail
"Hacker" is also the brand of a German beer
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker-
Pschorr_Brewery](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacker-Pschorr_Brewery)), a
bridge
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%BCnchen_Hackerbr%C3%BCcke_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%BCnchen_Hackerbr%C3%BCcke_station))
and as we see here a family name. It unrelated to the English word. Probably
comes from "Holz hacken" (cutting wood with an axe).

